# Great New Interview with us and our New library!



## Sonicsmiths (Mar 6, 2015)

We got a chance to sit down with Marc at GoSeeTalk to talk about our experiences with Remote Control, Junkie XL, and all of the other composers we have worked with, not to mention our new sound design/kontakt library coming out!

Check it out:

http://goseetalk.com/interview-sound-designerscomposers-sam-estes-and-michael-hobe/

-Sonicsmiths
http://sonicsmiths.com/


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 6, 2015)

Weird link - unless Leo and Netflix are somehow involved too


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 6, 2015)

Sonicsmiths @ Sat Mar 07 said:


> We got a chance to sit down with Marc at GoSeeTalk to talk about our experiences with Remote Control, Junkie XL, and all of the other composers we have worked with, not to mention our new sound design/kontakt library coming out!
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...



Great interview!
Fun and informing, the webinar sounds really interesting.

http://goseetalk.com/interview-sound-designerscomposers-sam-estes-and-michael-hobe/

/Anders


----------



## Sonicsmiths (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, not sure at all how that link got in there... Thanks for catching it Anders!


----------

